# JS Bach - Magnificat BWV 243



## JSBach85

In Leipzig, the Magnificat was regularly part of Sunday services, sung in German on ordinary Sundays but more elaborately and in Latin on the high holidays (Christmas, Easter and Pentecost) and on the three Marian feasts Annunciation, Visitation and Purification.

For the feast of Visitation of 1733, Bach produced a new version of his Latin Magnificat, without the Christmas hymns: instrumentation of some movements was altered or expanded, and the key changed from E-flat major to D major, for performance reasons of the trumpet parts. This version of Bach's Magnificat is known as BWV 243. The previous version including the Christmas interpolations, was given the number BWV 243a in the catalogue of Bach's works.

The chorus and instrumentation of this sacred masterpiece is one of the most elaborated in the entire period when composed: 18th century. Being one of my favourite sacred masterpieces ever, it is almost a must to have at least 3 recordings. There are certainly lots of recordings about this sacred work both using small forces (OVPP) and VvPP. Among the recordings I have at this moment:

OVPP recordings: 
Pierlot / Ricercar Consort (Mirare)
McCreesh / Gabrieli Consort & Players (Archiv)
Veldhoven / The Netherlands Bach Society (Channel Classics)

VvPP recordings:
Herreweghe / Collegium Vocale, La Chapelle Royale (Harmonia Mundi)
Suzuki / Bach Collegium Japan (BIS)


----------



## tdc

Interesting information thanks. As with most of Bach's sacred music I find Herreweghe the best in this work.


----------



## Josquin13

I recall an article written by violinist/conductor Andrew Manze in one of the British rags several years ago, where Manze listened to most of the available recordings of Bach's Magnificat, BWV 243, and picked what he believed was the finest in the catalogue. His 1st choice turned out to be Karl Richter's recording, which is a little surprising for a period specialist, I suppose.

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Wachet-...73796&sr=1-2&keywords=Richter+bach+magnificat

The article interested me because years before I had done the same, but my 1st pick--after listening to many recordings--wasn't Richter's, but Philippe Herreweghe's recording on Harmonia Mundi. As I don't think I've ever heard the soprano arias sung more beautifully than by Agnés Mellon and Barbara Schlick, which is one of the main reasons why I prefer Herreweghe's recording to others. Admittedly, I've cooled a bit on Herreweghe's Bach in recent years (in preference to others--such as Eric Milnes' Cantata recordings in Montreal), but Herreweghe's two Magnificat recordings, of BWV 243 and 243a, remain favorites. (Btw, there are also two excellent recordings of BWV 243a by Thomas Hengelbrock and the Balthasar-Neumann Choir on Deutsche Harmonia Mundi, and Simon Preston and the Choir of Christ Church, Oxford, with the Academy of Ancient Music.)

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-J-S-Mag...93&sr=1-1&keywords=herreweghe+bach+magnificat

https://www.amazon.com/J-S-Bach-Mag...93&sr=1-2&keywords=herreweghe+bach+magnificat

BWV 243a:

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Christm...93&sr=1-5&keywords=herreweghe+bach+magnificat

https://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00005JIHY/musicwebuk

Since then, with the emergence of OVPP Bach choral recordings, I've enjoyed the Philippe Pierlot/Ricercar Consort performance on the Mirare label. Though I'm now keen to hear the new recording from Vox Luminis on the Alpha label:

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-J-S-Mag...74161&sr=1-1&keywords=pierlot+bach+magnificat

https://www.amazon.com/Dominus-Magn...-1-fkmr1&keywords=vox+luminis+bach+magnificat

On modern instruments, I've probably most liked Peter Schreier's recording in Dresden, whose understanding of Baroque style is preferable to Richter's more inflexible, teutonic conducting style, in my view:

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Magnifi...5348&sr=1-1&keywords=schreier+bach+magnificat


----------



## Josquin13

To add to my post above, I've just learned that the ensemble Arcangelo, led by Jonathan Cohen is coming out with a recording on Hyperion of J.S. Bach's Magnificat BWV 243, and the two Magnificats by his sons. Could be interesting:

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8395719--bach-magnificats


----------



## SenaJurinac

This is a recording from Turin, Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale della Rai OSN conducted David Lloyd-Jones (with Charpentier's te Deum). Soloists: Teresa Ringholz, Jeanne Piland, Marina de Liso, Thomas Sunnegardh, Locky Chung:

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/david-lloydjones-dirigiert-charpentier-bach-te-deum-ddur-h-146-magnificat-ddur-bwv-243__ub3ewzunni6


----------



## steph01

Does anyone know of any recordings using boys' voices?

I have one by the Tölzer Knabenchor (https://www.amazon.co.uk/J-S-Bach-C-P-Bach-Johann-Sebastian/dp/B00002587A) which I'd describe as a decent attempt, but _Ex Exsultavit Spiritus_ especially is always going to prove a challenge for a 12 year old.

It is sometimes performed in concert in this way though, so I am surprised there don't seem to be at least a couple more recordings out there.


----------



## Bourdon

steph01 said:


> Does anyone know of any recordings using boys' voices?
> 
> I have one by the Tölzer Knabenchor (https://www.amazon.co.uk/J-S-Bach-C-P-Bach-Johann-Sebastian/dp/B00002587A) which I'd describe as a decent attempt, but _Ex Exsultavit Spiritus_ especially is always going to prove a challenge for a 12 year old.
> 
> It is sometimes performed in concert in this way though, so I am surprised there don't seem to be at least a couple more recordings out there.


I have both recordings,first the yellow LP wich was a revelation for me but it lost it's attraction over the years.
The live CD recording has all the strong points of the earlier recording but not it's weaknesses.
I like it very much,it is sung with the understanding of the narritive and not just as sound samples that are glued together.There is much conviction and the boys are singing wonderful.


----------



## Bourdon

Sorry,these recordings have nothing to do with the Magnificat.The Simon Preston is a nice recording,very lively but quite robust.


----------



## steph01

Bourdon said:


> Sorry,these recordings have nothing to do with the Magnificat.The Simon Preston is a nice recording,very lively but quite robust.


Is that the same as this one, with Emma Kirkby and Judith Nelson?

I'm looking for the boys singing the solo parts too, I'd be surprised if there was only the one I posted earlier.


----------



## Bourdon

steph01 said:


> Is that the same as this one, with Emma Kirkby and Judith Nelson?
> 
> I'm looking for the boys singing the solo parts too, I'd be surprised if there was only the one I posted earlier.


Yes it is with Kirkby and Nelson BWV 243A,in the Teldec Bach 2000 edition this recording is included,no boys sopranos .
There is another recording in this set with Harnoncourt BWV 243 and no use of boys sopranos either.


----------



## steph01

Bourdon said:


> Yes it is with Kirkby and Nelson BWV 243A,in the Teldec Bach 2000 edition this recording is included,no boys sopranos .
> There is another recording in this set with Harnoncourt BWV 243 and no use of boys sopranos either.


Thanks, useful to know.

I suppose if neither Harnoncourt nor Higginbottom attempted it then there's probably a good reason.


----------



## sstucky

The first recording I knew is the 1963 (or thereabouts) one by the Sarre Conservatory, Theresa Stich-Randall, and Ristenpart on Nonesuch. It’s still the best for me.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

The Marriner recording is superb - the opening movement needs to really dance and Sir Neville makes sure it happens. Also, no countertenors.


----------



## Marc

steph01 said:


> Thanks, useful to know.
> 
> I suppose if neither Harnoncourt nor Higginbottom attempted it then there's probably a good reason.


Higginbottom recorded BWV 243, with The Choir of New College, Oxford & the Orchestra of the King's Consort, for the December 1996 issue of the _BBC Music Magazine_.
Soloists: Rachel Elliott, Anna Crookes, Robin Blaze, Mark Padmore and Roderick Williams.
So, again: no boy sopranos as soloists here, either.










(For the record: I do neither own nor know this recording. These discs were produced exclusively for subscribers and buyers of the magazine. Sometimes, a few of them appear as 2nd hand issues on some online market places.)


----------



## wkasimer

Josquin13 said:


> To add to my post above, I've just learned that the ensemble Arcangelo, led by Jonathan Cohen is coming out with a recording on Hyperion of J.S. Bach's Magnificat BWV 243, and the two Magnificats by his sons. Could be interesting:
> 
> https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/classical/products/8395719--bach-magnificats


This has been out for about a year now, and is an excellent recording, and adventurous programming.


----------

